# Best GP in UAE?



## imom

I have had some chronic health issues which I have seen a few doctors about (here and in Europe) and no-one has any idea so far. The last doctor I saw here just didn't listen at all and made me do a 1600 dirham blood test which I had just done in Europe. He plainly refused to do anything to help unless I did this blood test, so I caved in and of course it achieved nothing other than to waste my time and money (test results were fine, as I knew they would be).

It's now getting to the point where I would travel anywhere in the UAE to see someone if they're really good. I've lost months of my life sick in bed already and I've had enough.

So who's the best in the country?


----------



## Jynxgirl

Ahhh no info. But I wish you luck finding a doctor who has the competence to diagnose you properly and get you on the road to recovery. 

If it isnt good enough for the locals when they have major issues, it isnt good enough for me. If I had any major issue, I would be on the first plane home.


----------



## claredoc

I attend healthbay polyclinic and dr accach (think that's how u spell it) is very good. It's on Al Wasl road.


----------



## NeoPhoenix

Sorry to hear about that. If i hear about someone i'll let you know


----------



## notoriouseddie

imom said:


> I have had some chronic health issues which I have seen a few doctors about (here and in Europe) and no-one has any idea so far. The last doctor I saw here just didn't listen at all and made me do a 1600 dirham blood test which I had just done in Europe. He plainly refused to do anything to help unless I did this blood test, so I caved in and of course it achieved nothing other than to waste my time and money (test results were fine, as I knew they would be).
> 
> It's now getting to the point where I would travel anywhere in the UAE to see someone if they're really good. I've lost months of my life sick in bed already and I've had enough.
> 
> So who's the best in the country?


It seems odd and unfortunate that you have seen several doctors and no one has been able to find a source for your symptoms. The doctor you saw in the UAE did the correct thing in taking new bloods. It's the foundation for all further investigations as pretty much everything that can make you feel unwell will usually have an affect on your blood count. Keep in mind if you were a doctor and a patient came in saying they were unwell and they had bloods recently which were totally normal, would you believe them? Hopefully not - patients are often misinformed and lie regularly (not saying you have in this case)

Perhaps your symptoms are more psychological and maybe the services of a psychiatrist could be of benefit you. 

I have no experience of doctors in the UAE however my brother goes to the Dubai London Clinic and speaks highly of it.

Get well soon


----------



## imom

Thanks for all the responses.


----------



## Guest

imom said:


> I have had some chronic health issues which I have seen a few doctors about (here and in Europe) and no-one has any idea so far. The last doctor I saw here just didn't listen at all and made me do a 1600 dirham blood test which I had just done in Europe. He plainly refused to do anything to help unless I did this blood test, so I caved in and of course it achieved nothing other than to waste my time and money (test results were fine, as I knew they would be).
> 
> It's now getting to the point where I would travel anywhere in the UAE to see someone if they're really good. I've lost months of my life sick in bed already and I've had enough.
> 
> So who's the best in the country?


My OH went to Sean Petherbridge at Infinity Health on Wasl Road -www.ihcdubai.com. He was impressed, said he listened & seemed to know what he was talking about. It sounds as though you need someone other than a GP, though, and sorry to say I don't think you'll find leading edge health care in Dubai

Good luck


----------



## pamela0810

What are your symptoms? You need to see a specialist and not a GP based on what's bothering you. Have you considered alternative medicine?


----------



## imom

pamela0810 said:


> What are your symptoms? You need to see a specialist and not a GP based on what's bothering you. Have you considered alternative medicine?


Thanks for your concern, but it's probably not something I should go into detail about on the forum. In a nutshell, it is prolonged fatigue (for several years now), and every time it gets really bad I get sick (as my immune system is down). I've lost too many months of my life to this already.


----------



## Guest

imom said:


> Thanks for your concern, but it's probably not something I should go into detail about on the forum. In a nutshell, it is prolonged fatigue (for several years now), and every time it gets really bad I get sick (as my immune system is down). I've lost too many months of my life to this already.


In that case, I definitely would recommend alternative medicine. Allopathic doctors simply don't understand it. 

I'm sending you a PM


----------



## notoriouseddie

meassociation dot ORG dot UK. Avoid alternative medicine - It's alternative for a reason.


----------



## Jynxgirl

We have a doctor that recently has joined the forum. Maybe he can be of assistance.


----------



## Dubai1970

*Vit D*



imom said:


> I have had some chronic health issues which I have seen a few doctors about (here and in Europe) and no-one has any idea so far. The last doctor I saw here just didn't listen at all and made me do a 1600 dirham blood test which I had just done in Europe. He plainly refused to do anything to help unless I did this blood test, so I caved in and of course it achieved nothing other than to waste my time and money (test results were fine, as I knew they would be).
> 
> It's now getting to the point where I would travel anywhere in the UAE to see someone if they're really good. I've lost months of my life sick in bed already and I've had enough.
> 
> So who's the best in the country?


Did you ever get this issue diagnosed? A remarkably common cause of fatigue is Vitamin D deficiency. It doesn't show up in bloods unless you specifically request it be tested. The cure is a booster dose of vit d taken orally followed by regular one-a-day dosages (multivitamin or similar) and as much sunshine as you can get.


----------



## Chocoholic

Chronic Fatigue? Actually extremely common here. Usually due to Vit D deficiency, lack of sodium (people forget to up their salt intake here as they sweat more).

I've suffered for years with this, had every blood test under the sun and they all come back normal!

Have you had your thyroid function checked?

Could also be environmental factors.


----------



## ak4lyf

nola said:


> In that case, I definitely would recommend alternative medicine. Allopathic doctors simply don't understand it.
> 
> I'm sending you a PM


Hi.. im going through the same issues as you mentioned and I tried almost every hospital in UAE.. please help someone..


----------



## r-rose

A friend of mine has suffered from chronic ill health for many years - cut out sugar ruthlessly (including carbs) last year, and it's made an amazing difference. Sounds like it's worth trying the vitamin D & salt tips above (they sound sensible and harmless-if-wrong), and if that doesn't help, the sugar thing might be worth a try. (She actually cut it out for diabetes-risk reasons originally, but it ended up fixing more.)


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC

If you are open to Chinese medicine, there is a very highly (internationally) regarded Traditional Chinese Medicine doctor at Dubai Herbal Treatment Centre. Far from being hocus pocus, Chinese medicine is just a different approach to Western treatment and keeps 1 billion people in much better health than ours tends to do. It just comes at issues in a different way and somethimes that's what you need to do. Treatment is generally a combination of herbs and acupuncture. I had terrible health challenges when I came here two years ago. The Chinese doctor helped me heal mysel in about six weeks. In the past, TCM helped me back on my feet after several years with chronic fatique.


----------



## Rainmaker

StewartC said:


> If you are open to Chinese medicine, there is a very highly (internationally) regarded Traditional Chinese Medicine doctor at Dubai Herbal Treatment Centre. Far from being hocus pocus, Chinese medicine is just a different approach to Western treatment and keeps 1 billion people in much better health than ours tends to do. It just comes at issues in a different way and somethimes that's what you need to do. Treatment is generally a combination of herbs and acupuncture. I had terrible health challenges when I came here two years ago. The Chinese doctor helped me heal mysel in about six weeks. In the past, TCM helped me back on my feet after several years with chronic fatique.


Hi, can you give the name of the doctor in this center? Thanks a lot.


----------



## corina.rosca

*GP/Family Medicine Dubai*

Hi, i think it's a bit late to post a reply now but in case anyone still looking for a good GP/Family Medicine doctor, i can recommend a good one at Wellbeing medical centre in al wasl rd - Dr Negin Afshar (she is born & trained in UK), /snip/. My husband had a problem with nose bleeding for few years and recently a year infection which for some reason could not be fixed even with antibiotics, & most doctors including ENT did lab tests, gave antibiotics & no results… this dr was recommended by a common friend and all she did was a through check up & she said the year infection is caused by nose bleeding (which we haven't mentioned to her!!), she said stop antibiotics & everything else, gave some nose drops for 10 days and i he never had a problem after this… i guess a family doctor can be called the best if she is able to put the right diagnosis...


----------

